# Favorite Cleaning Tips



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

What are your favorite cleaning tips? What do you do that makes cleaning up easier? Here are a couple of mine:

We keep a cleaning rag under the bathroom sink. That way when we get water on the counter etc we can do a quick wipe. Keeps the bathroom looking cleaner longer.

I keep a spoon rest on the stove and by the microwave and coffee maker. Easier to wipe up these than clean a bunch of sticky spots. I've trained DH to use one coffee spoon a day and leave it in the spoon rest next to his coffee maker!


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> I've trained DH to use one coffee spoon a day and leave it in the spoon rest next to his coffee maker!


forget the training tips, I'd like some DH tips! :clap:


----------

